# Retroactive Stop Loss Special Pay (RSLSP),



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Those eligible must submit a claim by Oct. 21, 2010.

The 2009 War Supplemental Appropriations Act established Retroactive Stop Loss Special Pay (RSLSP), providing $500 for each month/partial month served in stop loss status. Service members, veterans, and beneficiaries of servicemembers whose service was involuntarily extended under Stop Loss between Sept. 11, 2001 and Sept. 30, 2009 are eligible for RSLSP.

To receive this benefit, those who served under stop loss must submit a claim for the special pay. Throughout the year, the services have been reaching out to servicemembers, veterans and their families through direct mail, veteran service organizations, and the media. But there is still money left to be claimed, and the deadline is approaching. The average benefit is $3,700.

To apply for StopLoss pay, one could use this Web address (www.defense.gov/stoploss <http://www.defense.gov/stoploss> ).

A DD-2944 form must be submitted with other I.D. documents.

General Procedure

Individuals who meet eligibility criteria may submit an application between Oct. 21, 2009 and Oct., 21 2010. By law, there is no authorization to make payments on claims that are submitted after Oct. 21, 2010. 

Note on Eligibility

Effective Dec. 19, 2009, per the Defense Appropriations Act, stop-lossed servicemembers who voluntarily reenlisted or extended their service, and received a bonus for such reenlistment or extension of service, became no longer eligible to receive retroactive stop loss special pay.

Source Documents

1. DD 214 (8-09), Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty and/or DD 215 (8-09), Correction to DD 214, Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty. 
2. Personnel record or enlistment or reenlistment document recording original expiration of service date. 
3. Approved retirement/transfer to the Fleet Reserve memorandum or orders establishing retirement prior to actual date of retirement as stipulated in DD 214 or DD 215. 
4. Approved resignation memorandum or transition orders establishing a separation date prior to actual date of separation as stipulated on DD 214 or DD 215. 
5.Signed documentation or affidavit from knowledgeable officials from the individual's chain of command acknowledging separation/deployment, etc. 
6. Revocation of retirement or separation orders.


----------

